# Is it normal for a betta to "rest" on the bottom of the tank?



## DSquad4 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm new to bettas. I got mine a few days ago and everything has been going swimmingly. However, the past few nights I've noticed that he lays on the bottom of the tank and sort of "breathes" heavily for long periods at a time. Only after getting his attention does he get up and start swimming around again. He doesn't seem or look sick, and has been pretty active except for when he lays down (usually at night). Is this normal?


----------



## CJR66204 (Jan 16, 2013)

whats the temp of the tank? it should be around 76-80, ad they do need there rest too


----------



## DSquad4 (Jan 17, 2013)

Temp is a little over 76 degrees


----------



## DSquad4 (Jan 17, 2013)

Could the fact that he's been a bit stressed out have to do with it? He's been fighting with his own reflection almost nonstop for the past 2 days. His fins are beginning to droop; the don't look nearly as fanned out as they do in my avatar and I took that picture only 3 days ago.


----------



## tnvol (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine lays on the bottom all the time. I've been told this is normal behavior.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

No, it is not normal behavior. They are pretty active fish and only lay at the bottom for long periods of time if something is wrong. However, it is normal for them to rest on the bottom for a little bit. Sometimes they also rest by floating at the surface BUT if that is all they do, then yes - something is not right someplace.

1) how big is the tank
2) Is there a filter
3) how often and how much are the ater changes
4) tank mates
5) so you use water conditioner?



> He's been fighting with his own reflection almost nonstop for the past 2 days


It's possible if he has been doing it almost non stop. Does the tank have a light on? If there are no live plants, leave the light off and see if he gets better. I have one guy that did that because with the light on, he could see his reflection and would flare at it non stop. If I keep the light off, he still gets light from the window but he can;t see his reflection as much so no more flaring. 

It could also be a water quality issue -


----------



## DSquad4 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tikibirds said:


> 1) how big is the tank
> 2) Is there a filter
> 3) how often and how much are the ater changes
> 4) tank mates
> 5) so you use water conditioner?


1) It's a 2.5 gallon. It's temporary until I can make space for a larger tank.
2) Yes 
3) 20% every other day. Have only had him for about a week. 
4) None, but I do have some live plants.
5) Yes - Aqueon Betta Bowl Plus


I guess he doesn't lay there for too long at a time...and he'll get up every so often to swim to the surface for air before laying back down again. He only does it at night time. Every morning I wake up and find him swimming around just fine.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sometimes mine sits on the bottom if hes too cold. The fighting with his reflection may have something to do with it too it can stress them out. I put wrapping paper on the sides and back of my tank since I cant afford a background and it fixed it


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine sleeps on the bottom at night. I don't think that is a problem. They sleep at night like us.


----------



## DSquad4 (Jan 17, 2013)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Mine sleeps on the bottom at night. I don't think that is a problem. They sleep at night like us.


I hope that's all that it is!


----------



## tnvol (Jan 6, 2013)

I think it depends which expert you talk to. I asked the very same question in this forum the other day and was told "it's what bettas do".


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

DSquad4 said:


> I hope that's all that it is!


If he is doing it mostly at night and only occasionally during the day, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Is the tank light on at night?  Or do you leave the room lights on while his tank light is off? Both of those will cause reflections that will stress your fish. 
My male freaks when the room lights are on, but his tank light is off and he lays on the bottom and breathes very heavily.


----------



## DSquad4 (Jan 17, 2013)

The tank light definitely causes him to see his reflection so I've left it off all day today and he's been okay for the most part. Now he's laying on the top of the submersable thermometer! He must just like to rest...I'll have to run to the pet store and buy him a Betta log or something of the sort.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

mine sleeps in a rock that is shaped like a cave at night. (found at home) he loves it. mine does the same thing. so he seems fine to me


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Good luck, Dsquad! Bettas are fairly hardy fish and it sounds as though you're doing all the right things!

GBose


----------



## tnvol (Jan 6, 2013)

I've stopped being surprised by the things mine does. I have 2 big Marimo balls and he squeezes himself underneath them and just sits there with his tail sticking out. He tries to push them around the tank. He always tries to wedge himself in the roots of the plants. He sits on the bottom all the time. Not just at night. I stopped freaking out over it all.


----------



## DSquad4 (Jan 17, 2013)

tnvol said:


> I've stopped being surprised by the things mine does. I have 2 big Marimo balls and he squeezes himself underneath them and just sits there with his tail sticking out. He tries to push them around the tank. He always tries to wedge himself in the roots of the plants. He sits on the bottom all the time. Not just at night. I stopped freaking out over it all.


Haha! Well it's good to know that they can do some pretty weird things without having to worry!


----------

